# Gaggia Classic II 2015 MODS



## Barti (Aug 16, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am really glad that i found this place - lovers of Gaggia







.

I would like to create this topic for people that want to read or write about the modifications for new Gaggia Classic 2015, because there is many information about the modifications for the old Gaggia but not for new one. We can put together our energy and we will create something for the users and make our machines better









So I am testing Gaggia Classic II or 2015 (anyway the new one







) from two days because I was on holiday. But I'm not sure if am a happy user or a disappointed one. The thing that mattered most to me (before buying coffee machine) was good quality espresso and really well frothed milk.

I have different feelings about the new Gaggia - one time it is satisfactory, another time I am sad with it - maybe because I am a woman









SO, from the beginning.

My firs mode was:

1. Gaggia Classic IMS Precision Coffee Basket 12/18gr

2. Steam wand from Rancilio Silvia.






In Gaggia Classic the algorithm is the same and parts are the same like in Gaggia Babby Twin, different thing is space, its really hard to put RS wand steam to place of the old steam wand, because RS steam wand is biger. But it's possible. I've done it!







.

Steam Wand is not leaking, but sometime the steam is really strong! But sometime it gets weaker - I dont know why - as if the pomp was not giving a constant strong steam.

3. My biggest success is temperature. I think that I found solution for temperature, because when I measured water temp was around 79*C. But if you want more temperature for a coffee machine with one boiler you need turn on steam button and wait few seconds (in Gaggia I tured on the steam button and kept it on until the coffee button got red again) then I turn off the steam button and press the coffee button and the temperature got to around 96*C.

Now I need to check the pressure in my gaggia. And next thing will be new IMS precision shower.

Question:

A) I am wondering can I put PID to new Gaggia? Someone tried it?

B) and pressure... It is possible to regulate pressure in the new Gaggia?

C) Can I put in to my new Gaggia something like this to check my pressure in real time:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-Gauge-Dial-16bar-Coffee-Machine-Maker-Manometer-Brass-Capillary-R-G-/400820861888?hash=item5d52c8fbc0

Kind Regards, Meg


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Barti,

The modifications have already been covered in previous threads









Heres the steam wand mod thread in all its glory

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21693-Putting-a-Silvia-Wand-Onto-New-2015-Gaggia-Classics&highlight=2015+steam+wand

The pressure mod has been discussed and when fitted with a pressure gauge it appears the 2015 model is factory set to 9 bar

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21593-Poss-mod-no-goes-on-the-2015-Classic/page14&highlight=2015+mod

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/show...015-Gaggia-Classics&highlight=2015+steam+wand


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Barti said:


> I would like to create this topic for people that want to read or write about the modifications for new Gaggia Classic 2015
> 
> Question:
> 
> A) I am wondering can I put PID to new Gaggia? Someone tried it?


Yes, it's possible to fit a PID to the 2015 gaggia classic.

Heres one in action

[video=youtube;t-f-3c4NGnc]


----------

